# What You Need To Know How To Get Rid Of Cellulite ? What is it?!!



## Holly Miller (Apr 30, 2020)

Cellulite is a chronic affliction that is present in 80 to 90% of the adult female population. Some people believe that hormones play a dominate role because it is only seen in extremely rare occasions in men. The causes, one would think, are worthy of further study. However, it seems there is little clinical evidence to support a hormonal cause.
Although it is regarded as ?cosmetic,? it can be connected with a significant level of psychological stress as well as lifestyle modifications for an incredible number of women. The most typical body parts with cellulite would be the thighs, buttocks, and
abdomen as well as ?saddlebags.? Even though cellulite is frequently found with being overweight, cellulite is not connected to obesity given that it can be found present in women with lean, slender physiques.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 18, 2020)

How long does it take for cellulite to go away with exercise?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 6, 2020)

..................           ?


----------

